# Mantid Beginner here....



## Beardo (Jul 11, 2006)

Kind of lol...I have kept various Us "native" species in the past with success, but I am new to exotic mantids....I am amazed by the Orchid Mantid species and other such as Pseudocreobotra ocellata....basically I'm looking for suggestions as to what would be a good, attractive species for a newb such as myself to start with? I definitely want to propogate them, so any additional info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ian (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The BEST beginner species in my eyes, is the Creobroter species. I first kept these a few years ago, and were my first "exotic" mantis. If you haven't kept them....do it, you will be amazed at not only their beauty, but their character as well.

I think orchids (Hymenopus) will be another good one to keep. They REALLY are not as hard to keep, as some make out. I have had a lot more luck and success rearing these than rearing species such as the Deroplayts (dead leaf) and even Tenodera (chinese...I find the nymphs of these terrible to keep alive.).

But really you have a huge selection to choose from, most of which do not require a heck of a lot of close attention, unless it is something like a Partoxodera or Choreododis, which are rarely seen in captivity anyway!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks a ton for the info, Ian. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. I would suggest s. lineola (african mantids) or h. grandis (giant indian). Also use the search feature here to look for answers to your questions as they likely have been asked before.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah chinese mantids are rubbish when nymphs so hard to keep alive


----------

